# uneven staining



## ar_challenger (Feb 5, 2011)

put on 2 coats of SealCoat thinned w/denatured alcohol as per instructions on can.
rubbed down between w/scotch brite and after last coat
applied 2 general finishes georgian cherry gel stain--edges first, then to the front on the popular drawer fronts. let first coat of stain dry for ~4 hours

Popular drawer fronts have some very light areas near the edge, one has it in the center. 
Would another light sanding on the drawer fronts (220) allow the stain to look more even on the edges?


























MDF has a funny light area...any better hints for staining MDF? 













Other cabinet did fine w/MDF staining...
























Did same SealCoat procedure for oak face frame on drawer cabinet and it turned out great. Didnt even rub down the face frame after staining--gel stain has poly in it and it is some of the best stuff I've used. New to gel stain and blown away by how great it goes on and looks!!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

ar_challenger said:


> put on 2 coats of SealCoat thinned w/denatured alcohol as per instructions on can.
> rubbed down between w/scotch brite and after last coat
> applied 2 general finishes georgian cherry gel stain--edges first, then to the front on the popular drawer fronts. let first coat of stain dry for ~4 hours
> 
> ...


Look like Blotch to me. Check this video out and you deside. It may be a little late But next time ? YouTube - InTheWorkshop的频道


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

When applying a seal coat various methods can be used but I would suspect since you said that you roughed it up prior to stain application that this is where some of your problem is. A thorough sanding with the proper grit 320 would be good. and higher grits on your end grains as im sure you know end grain will pull more of the stain into it. A gel stain helps to counter some of this as it works a bit more like a dye adhering more to the surface than the pores. So what im saying is, is it possible you didnt sand the edges as much as the middle as you felt you were only roughing up to allow for adhesion. What you ended up doing was sanding back to the wood in the middle (this is good your purpose of the seal coat was to fill the pores) but left more of the seal coat around the edges which would affect the penetration and adhesion of the gel stain resulting in a lighter color.

On the MDF I wonder if any glue or other material was spilled or dripped and wiped off. Looks like what you got. 

If you are worried about blotching on woods, you need to fill the pores. There are many methods. You can use any thinned clear coat like poly or shellac, I prefer dewaxed shellac as it wont interfere with additional finishes like water based. You can use a paste wood filler, or even plaster.

If using a sealer like shellac you will want to build up many coats on porous woods like oak and then sand it back smooth. then apply your gel stain and then your top coat and then a good furniture wax.


----------



## ar_challenger (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for comments--agree to some of the blotchiness, even with seal coat.

also agree on sanding the center more than the ends--detailed edges are ok, might just rough up with 320 sponge.

I sanded a couple fronts with 220--notice that the stain was not into the wood like the center was. Also noticed a little "yellow" sheen as if it was not sanded well. 

So grabbed the orbital and took 150 to all the draw fronts, then attacked w/220.
Lowe's doesn't sell the 5 hole 320 (seems 220 is finest for the hook & loop).
Bought sheet 320 and going to use an old skil 1/4" sheet sander for it. Not orbital, but it vibrates a lot and should be ok staying with the grain.

If it still doesn't look good after doing one, Wens have 320 hook & loop coming from amazon (2 day free is awesome!).


----------



## baileyedition (Feb 2, 2011)

awesome, be sure to update us on this thread for those that find it later. Love to know if this has remedied your issues.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ar_challenger said:


> thanks for comments--agree to some of the blotchiness, even with seal coat.
> 
> also agree on sanding the center more than the ends--detailed edges are ok, might just rough up with 320 sponge.
> 
> ...


If 320 doesn't do it, here is some 400
5" 5 Hole Hook&Loop Sanding Disc (A/O)- 400 Grit
:dirol:


----------

